# 2005 Volvo xc90 t6



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They have a constant velocity joint. Can be rebuilt but usually cheaper just to replace if you use an aftermarket shaft.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

A rock stuck in-between the tire treads? THAT will do hell of ticking noise at acceleration....


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe the cv joint(boot) is just behind the wheel bearing..I'm referring to the transaxle(drive shaft).
Tx.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

mustang64 said:


> I believe the cv joint(boot) is just behind the wheel bearing..I'm referring to the transaxle(drive shaft). Tx.


. There are two one at the bearing and one at the trans.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

I looked under the car and it appears that there is no u joint like I've seen in other vehicles with their transaxles or driveshafts however we want to call them.
So this is why my first question (post).
Tx.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are inside the black boots bathed in grease. Normally do not go bad unless boot tears and grease leaks out.


----------



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

cjm94 said:


> They are inside the black boots bathed in grease. Normally do not go bad unless boot tears and grease leaks out.


You mean "until the boot tears and grease leaks out."


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

eclark said:


> You mean "until the boot tears and grease leaks out."


. True, but they are getting a lot better.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok so you guys are talking about the front axle.

I'm talking about the front and rear drive shafts from transmission or transfer case. They appears to be no yoke and universal joints.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea we are but some of those are built the same way. And don't have the traditional joint


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

So am I to understand that there no u joints when it comes to the drive shafts??

But there are when it comes to the front axles??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

mustang64 said:


> So am I to understand that there no u joints when it comes to the drive shafts??
> 
> But there are when it comes to the front axles??


CV joint is a more complex joint and allows for a smoother articulation as compared to a U-Joint.

This is what it looks like on the outboard side:










Common part representation:










Motion Gif:










Failure looks like this (usually do to grease loss but they can fail on their own):










More commonly on trucks and older vehicles (U-joint):


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures.

I believe it's not a cv joint issue.
I feel that is a drive shaft/trans axle issue.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

CV joints are part of the driveline. 

Quick inspection on a lift should tell you whats doing.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Window wash,

What do mean by that??
Looked at the cv joints, them seem to be fine.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The CV Joints (half shafts) are part of the driveline.

If you have the car on a lift, crank the wheel hard to either side and rotate the wheels. If the clicking comes out of the joints, they are shot.

Is the clicking rhythmic? If not and it is just intermittent when you accelerate from a stop, check the ball joints and other suspension components.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

I will try that.
Tx.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi there,
Checked out the car and it's not the cv joints and the suspension.
The noise is coming from the drive shaft just beyond the transmission.
Is there possibly a bearing of some some that is damaged and creating this noise??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't you say the car was front wheel drive or is it all wheel drive?


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Didn't you say the car was front wheel drive or is it all wheel drive?


The car is all wheel drive.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are serviceable bearing in the U-Joint.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

So there are serviceable bearings in the u joint part of the drive shaft?? 

Just want to make sure I understand.
Tx.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AUvpvOMsTg


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the video, but this is my issue.


http://youtu.be/Ux9T28mWRAE

What's your recommendation on how to fix this??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ouch.

New transfer case/transmission output.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Expensive??
Easy to fix??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know that system very well but there may be some sort of bearing in that tail shaft but with that much play, something has been ate up.

Expensive...yes. I would start looking to source the parts locally.

If you get the parts, the replacement of them should be straightforward enough.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. WW

There isn't that much play on my car but noise coming from that general area.
Does that mean the same problem just not as bad yet??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Possibly.

I thought that was your video.

Either way, you need to get it fixed or replaced soon. I don't know that output situation and if it is even serviceable but most people just replace with a new unit altogether.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi there.

Can anyone tell me if a mass air flow sensor regulates the running temperature of the transmission oil.

I have a volvo xc 90 t6 (2005) and the transmission was repaired. Still a little hiccup, mass air flow code came up and tranny guy said this sensor or issues around this code affect the tranny performance.

Please help.
Paolo


----------

